# Resurrecting a UPS?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Several months ago I acquired an APC UPS that hasn’t been used in some time, so naturally the batteries are dead.

Is it possible to replace the batteries? If so, where can I get them?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

All the APC ups's I have come across have user reaplceable batteries, do you have the model number for the ups, normally on a plate at the rear of the unit. MOstly they will be sealed 12v units similar to alarm panels.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think these are generally gel cel batteries. As Steve suggest though... model number should get you enough for a re-order. I would check with battery stores on the net... or maybe type in the model number on www.froogle.com since the replacements straight from APC are probably expensive.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try www.batterywholesale.com or similar companies like Apex. You can find them with a google search for ups batteries.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, guys. :T 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Wayne, even if you are not using the UPS, its a good idea to keep them plugged in as they then keep the batteries charged.


----------

